# Advice needed re possible route please!



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I am being very lazy here but would welcome opinions from all of you who have actually done it rather than read all the books I bought .. they can be read later!! There is nothing like first hand experience. We will be travelling from Dunkirque down to Spain (headed for Alicante but it's the French route I need help with!).
Not keen on paying many tolls lol and we'd like to see a bit of the coast that's for sure plus advice on where best to cross the border into Spain please (never done this before!!)... if you know of exceptional sites or aires en route also..?!! Many thanks.. I am totally lost trying to plan any sort of route and need a starting point to work on. Cheers, Ana xx


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

What date and time do you arrive in France?
Thinking here about driving distances if darker nights and how far is reasonable on your first day.

What sort of distances do you like to do per day, how long is your trip....are you in any hurry?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Gypsy Rose*. Setting off from Dunkerke is the wrong side for travelling down the coast. However, we have twice travelled down the East of France through Lyon to the Coast. At no time did we go onto the Toll roads. Some beautiful Scenery along side the Rivers etc. We regularly stay at a car park next to a Large Supermarket In Le Boulou, France on the N9. It is an ideal place to stop at just before the Spanish Border. This road then becomes the NII (Roman numerals) and enter Spain through La Junquera. In the past though. We have travelled along the Coast Road from Perpignan all the way to the Costa Blanca. Some of these coast roads are very twisty, turny, uppy and downy. But it has some very worth while scenery to view and admire. There is by the way the A75 through the middle of France ( which we have now used for 3 years) which is FREE at the moment. You will have read about the BRIDGE at Millau which is on this route which finishes just before Beziers. Which ever way you go, there is no need to travel on any Toll road. We refuse to pay through the nose for these Tolls. Hope you enjoy your trip. :wink:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Autostratus - no definite date for trip (which will be for approx 3 wks then followed by a stay in Spain) so 3 wks travelling through France - it will be Oct or Dec when we leave on our trip (very vague re dates sorry!). Arrival in France likely to be early hours or late so require a stop for the night not too far from Dunkerque.
Johnsandywhite - I realise the problem with Dunkerque but it has to be Dunkerque as cannot take a ferry that is a long crossing due to taking our two yorkies. We half thought of travelling down and by passing Paris then heading for the coast - La Rochelle and down? However I see the attraction of travelling through Leon and down to the south of France too and may be interested in doing this, in which case I may have to ask you for further information. Thanks both for your replies. Back to planning....!! I would like as many suggestions as possible as I have been trying to plan this for months now and got precisely nowhere which is why first hand info like this is great! Ana xx


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana

We recently spent the night in Dunkirque, see the following post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6644.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a few things to add to gaspodes useful information and post re parking in the dunkerque area.

In addition to the parking area at gravelines, just along the road from there is a campsite which is called 'les dunes' i think and outside there is a flot bleu where you can empty your toilet and waste for free and a small fee for fresh water if req'd.

There is also parking on the beach front at the eastern end of Dunkerque at 'plage des alliers' near 'malo les bains' although it can be a bit of a pig to find on your first visit and theres no facilities, here's a map..










In adition Ana, if you do decide to go down via Paris etc then i can recommend a nice little aire at Beaugency right alongside the Loire and a few km's from Orleans, its free as well!

Pm me if u need more info.

Finally, give www.viamichelin.com a try as a route planner, theres an option to plan routes avoiding toll roads if req'd and if you join 'myviamichelin' you get your own webspace to store routes and itineries, all free.

pj


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ken and Peejay - thank you SO much - really gives me something to go on now...love planning even if we don't stick to it once we're over there. I needed some info to get me going!! Ana xx


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Through France to Spain :- Route*

Hiya Rose,

Did that trip November last Year.. I folllwed the Advice form Gillian (Thanks).
My route.

Calais to over night in Boulogne (food and wine Stocks)
Next Overnight Druex
Next one at Limouge ( or rather Chalix )
Last one if France ( Narbonne)

All of them were open, obviously. All prebooked.

Then next one Bennicassim. for 2 months..

Any other questions and route maps..... call

Have fun .. will be doing again.. 2006 Jan.

Regards Judith & Graham


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

judith and Graham - thanks!! Will definitely be adding this to my plans and if I can contact you for more information many thanks in advance ... just had to make a start somewhere!! Ana xx


----------

